# [SOLVED] xf86_video_i810 refuse be installed in kernel

## lalebarde

Hi all,

I try to install Gentoo on my office laptop. I installed already two Gentoo on Deskboxes (2006.0 & 2007.0).

My problem is that the video driver xf86_video_i810 refuses to be installed in the kernel.

Here is my configuration for my HP_Compaq_6910p :

```
#uname -a

Linux toto.local 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #6 SMP Sun Jun 21 00:41:56 CEST 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7250 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

So I followed these howtos :

System : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1

Kernel and Xorg specific tunning : http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HP_Compaq_6710b, http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Intel_Core_2_Duo, http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Intel_GMA

X11 : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

Some system info :

```
# lspci | egrep "VGA|Display"

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
```

```
# dmesg  | grep intel

[    0.329089] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 965GM Chipset

[    0.329763] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 7676K stolen memory

[    0.332336] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

[    0.467170] intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/915GM/945G/945GM/945GME/965G/965GM chipsets

[    0.467290] intelfb: Version 0.9.6

[    0.467414] intelfb: 00:02.0: Intel(R) 965GM, aperture size 256MB, stolen memory 7932kB

[    0.468928] intelfb: Cannot remap FB region.
```

```
#emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7250_@_2.00GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 13 Jun 2009 22:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distcc distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/portage/local/mesEbuilds"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apm bash-completion battery bcmath berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 calendar cdparanoia cdr clamav cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dga dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread eds encode esd evo exif fam fbcon fftw firefox flac fortran ftp gd gdbm gif ginac gphoto2 gpm graphviz gstreamer hal hardened iconv icq idn ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib ipv6 isdnlog jack javascript joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kerberos krb4 ldap libnotify libwww lirc lm_sensors mad mhash midi mikmod mjpeg mmx mp3 mpeg msn mudflap multilib mysql mysqli nas ncurses nls nocd nptl nptlonly nsplugin ofx ogg openal opengl openmp pam pcmcia pcre pda pdf perl plotutils png portaudio posix ppds pppd profile python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba scanner sdl session sharedmem slang slp sound source spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd test tetex tiff tokenizer truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd videos vorbis wifi xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Versions of X (last one in portage of course) :

```
eix -A xorg-x11

[I] x11-base/xorg-x11

     Installed versions:  7.2(00:55:34 21/06/2009)
```

```
eix -A xorg-server

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Installed versions:  1.5.3-r6(01:47:54 20/06/2009)(hal input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -input_devices_acecad -input_devices_aiptek -input_devices_calcomp -input_devices_citron -input_devices_digitaledge -input_devices_dmc -input_devices_dynapro -input_devices_elo2300 -input_devices_elographics -input_devices_evdev -input_devices_fpit -input_devices_hyperpen -input_devices_jamstudio -input_devices_joystick -input_devices_magellan -input_devices_microtouch -input_devices_mutouch -input_devices_palmax -input_devices_penmount -input_devices_spaceorb -input_devices_summa -input_devices_tek4957 -input_devices_tslib -input_devices_ur98 -input_devices_virtualbox -input_devices_vmmouse -input_devices_void -input_devices_wacom -kdrive -minimal -tslib -video_cards_apm -video_cards_ark -video_cards_ast -video_cards_chips -video_cards_cirrus -video_cards_dummy -video_cards_epson -video_cards_fbdev -video_cards_fglrx -video_cards_geode -video_cards_glint -video_cards_i128 -video_cards_i740 -video_cards_impact -video_cards_imstt -video_cards_intel -video_cards_mach64 -video_cards_mga -video_cards_neomagic -video_cards_newport -video_cards_nv -video_cards_nvidia -video_cards_r128 -video_cards_radeon -video_cards_radeonhd -video_cards_rendition -video_cards_s3 -video_cards_s3virge -video_cards_savage -video_cards_siliconmotion -video_cards_sis -video_cards_sisusb -video_cards_sunbw2 -video_cards_suncg14 -video_cards_suncg3 -video_cards_suncg6 -video_cards_sunffb -video_cards_sunleo -video_cards_suntcx -video_cards_tdfx -video_cards_tga -video_cards_trident -video_cards_tseng -video_cards_v4l -video_cards_vermilion -video_cards_vesa -video_cards_via -video_cards_virtualbox -video_cards_vmware -video_cards_voodoo -video_cards_xgi)
```

My configuration files :

make.conf :

```
USE="X -gtk -gnome kde qt3 qt4 a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa apm bash-completion battery bluetooth bcmath berkdb bzip2 -cairo calendar cdparanoia cdr clamav dga dts dv dvb dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread -emboss exif fbcon fftw flac ftp gd ginac gphoto2 graphviz hal hardened icq idn ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib jack javascript joystick jpeg2k kerberos krb4 libwww lirc lm_sensors -matrox mhash midi mjpeg msn mysql mysqli nas nls nocd nsplugin ofx openal pcmcia pda pdf plotutils portaudio posix profile -rage128 samba scanner sharedmem slang slp sound source svg test tetex tiff tokenizer unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd videos vorbis wifi win32codecs xvid yahoo -3dfx"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

PORT_LOGDIR=/var/log/portage

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="

 $PORTDIR_OVERLAY

 /usr/local/portage

 /usr/portage/local/mesEbuilds"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PORTAGE_NICENESS=3

FEATURES="sandbox ccache distcc distlocks parallel-fetch userfetch"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR en"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics"

#VIDEO_CARDS="i810 vesa"

VIDEO_CARDS="i810"
```

xorg.conf :

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"    # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   #Driver      "vesa" #brasa

   Driver      "intel"

   #Driver      "i810"

   #Driver       "xf86-video-i810"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

As depicted in http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Intel_GMA and http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HP_Compaq_6710b

In the kernel, I activated the i915 driver, In the make.conf, I put VIDEO_CARDS="i810 vesa" (I suppressed vesa as an advice from a forum post), in the xorg.conf, I put driver = "intel".

When I test X, I have errors. I don't detail here, because after investigation, with eventually qlist -I -C x11-drivers/, it apprears that the driver xf86_video_i810 or xf86_video_intel is not here, only xf86_video_vesa. I had some doubts, so I activited also in the kernel the i810 driver, and changed driver = "i810" in xorg.conf. But I get the same result.

I re-done everything methodically and maniacly, using a 

```
#make clean bzImage modules modules_install
```

 for each kernel update, and each time, re-emerging xorg-x11 and xorg-server with 

```
#emerge -Dv xorg-server xorg-x11
```

. But I get the same result.

Some clue ?Last edited by lalebarde on Thu Jun 25, 2009 9:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gerard27

Hi lalebarde,

```

VIDEO_CARDS="i810 "
```

is wrong,should be simply "intel".

The intel video driver will not be installed in the kernel.

I recently installed Gentoo on a similar laptop and used

```

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.7.1
```

It's masked so unmask it,it works ok.

You didn't supply the kernel config you used.

You might need to make changes there.

Gerard.

----------

## lalebarde

Thanks for your answer Gerard,

So first, I put VIDEO_CARDS="intel" in the make.conf. Besides, I have Driver 'intel" in the xorg.conf. Then I suppressed support for i810 and i915 in the kernel (actually there is no more support in the kernel for Direct Renderning - if I have well understood, x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel will do the job), rebuilt it the maniac way, and, reboot. Then I rebuilt with emerge -Dv xorg-server and xorg-x11. I unmasked and emerged x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel and as requested when I emerged it, x11-libs/libdrm. It told me to rebuild my x11 server - so I rebuilt xorg-server and xorg-x11 (I don't know if both are usefull). 

I get :

```
[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

     Available versions:  2.1.1 (~)2.2.1 (~)2.3.2 (~)2.4.3 (~)2.5.1-r1 (~)2.6.1 (~)2.6.3 2.6.3-r1 (~)2.7.1 {debug dri}

     Installed versions:  2.7.1(12:32:20 23/06/2009)(dri -debug)

[I] x11-libs/libdrm

     Available versions:  2.3.0 (~)2.3.1 2.4.5!t (~)2.4.9!t (~)2.4.11!t {debug}

     Installed versions:  2.4.11!t(12:31:30 23/06/2009)(-debug)

```

When I launch X, with 

```
#X -config /root/xorg.conf.new
```

 X starts this time, but is iced, with no cursor move, no possibility to close X with Ctrl+Alt+BackSpace, no possibility to switch to another console, only hard shutdown with the button.

Another idea ?

Concerning my Kernel configuration, here is an extract of my .config. If other sections are usefull, please let me know :

```
CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=128

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=128

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR_64=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU_ENABLED_BY_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_API=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SPAN_OTHER_NODES=y

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_DDC=y

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_INTEL=y

CONFIG_FB_INTEL_I2C=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=m

#

# Display device support

#

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=m

#

# Display hardware drivers

#

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

```

----------

## cyrillic

 *lalebarde wrote:*   

> Then I suppressed support for i810 and i915 in the kernel (actually there is no more support in the kernel for Direct Renderning - if I have well understood, x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel will do the job) ... 

 

Direct rendering still requires something in the kernel.

This is what I use with my GMA45

```
#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

CONFIG_FB=y 
```

----------

## lalebarde

Thanks cyrillic,

I have all yours except DRM, so X should work. Anyway, I will add again DRM support for i915.

BTW, it is confusing to me when something has to be put in the kernel or outside, when it appears that it can be both.

----------

## gerard27

Hi again lalebarbe,

The freezing of your mouse and keyboard is probably caused by the lack of event support in your kernel.

You'll find it under Input device support in your device driver section in the kernel.

As a quick workaround you could alter your xorg.conf like so:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    Option      "AllowEmptyInput" "false"

EndSection
```

This is not recommended however since it might give troubles like when you type one character

three appear on your display.

When you have changed your kernel to include event support you can comment out the mouse and keyboard.

Also change your /etc/make.conf to include this:

```

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"
```

You might have to do more but try this first.

Gerard.

----------

## lalebarde

Thanks Gerard,

In the time between, I added DRM in the kernel. BTW, event support was already in. I then changed the make.conf adding evdev in the INPUT_DEVICES. I made also a few obvious changes in the xorg.conf : Option "XkbModel" "pc105" and Option "XkbLayout" "fr", retrieved from my desktop.

Here is the kernel section modified :

```
#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_DDC=y

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y
```

But now I cannot launch X at all. When I test X, I get from the log the following errors and warnings :

```
(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/".

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/".

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

[b](WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd' or 'mouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0[/b]

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(WW) intel(0): libpciaccess reported 0 rom size, guessing 64kB

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61200 (PP_STATUS) changed from 0xc0000008 to 0xd000000a

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS before: on, ready, sequencing idle

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS after: on, ready, sequencing on

(WW) xf86AcquireGART: AGPIOC_ACQUIRE failed (Device or resource busy)

(EE) GARTInit: AGPIOC_INFO failed (Invalid argument)

(EE) intel(0): /dev/agpgart is either not available, or no memory is available

.(WW) intel(0): VideoRam reduced to 7672 KB (page aligned - was 7675 KB)

(EE) intel(0): Failed to allocate space for kernel memory manager

(EE) intel(0): AGP GART support is either not available or cannot be used.

(EE) intel(0): AGP GART support is either not available or cannot be used.

(EE) intel(0): AGP GART support is either not available or cannot be used.

(EE) intel(0): Couldn't allocate video memory

```

The one in bold is suspect. Besides, AGP is enabled (this has not changed).[/b]

----------

## gerard27

What does your kernel config show for I2C ?

Did you enable MTRR ?

Gerard.

----------

## lalebarde

For I2C :

```
CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y
```

For MTTR :

```
CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1
```

----------

## gerard27

I don't understand why agp is not available.

You have enabled it in the kernel yet you get this message in the log.

What I would do in a case like this is copy the /usr/src/linux/.config

file to a safe place.

Then do make mrproper,copy the .config file back to where it was,

do make oldconfig and then make && make modules_install.

This way the compilation will start with a clean slate.

I am out of other ideas.

Gerard.

----------

## lalebarde

Done : before you answered, I was re-emerging the system. Then I rebuilt the kernel following your instructions. Then I rebuilt xorg-server, xorg-x11, xf86-video-intel, mesa.

The result is the same.

What is strange, when it says that : "/dev/agpgart" is not available, or no memory is available for allocation", is that /dev/agpgart do exist, plenty of memory is available - checked with free, 1.77 Go free, 1.95 with cache, and I checked again, it is activated in the kernel. But actually, if I do a 

```
#find /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko' | grep agp
```

nothing exists !

But the first strange thing if we take them in chronological order is the warning : "AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using driver 'kbd' or 'mouse' will be disabled", followed by "Disabling Mouse0", "Disabling Keyboard0". I searched for "AllowEmptyInput" in the Kernel configuration, but it does not exist.

----------

## 01allein

 *lalebarde wrote:*   

> Done : before you answered, I was re-emerging the system. Then I rebuilt the kernel following your instructions. Then I rebuilt xorg-server, xorg-x11, xf86-video-intel, mesa.
> 
> The result is the same.
> 
> What is strange, when it says that : "/dev/agpgart" is not available, or no memory is available for allocation", is that /dev/agpgart do exist, plenty of memory is available - checked with free, 1.77 Go free, 1.95 with cache, and I checked again, it is activated in the kernel. But actually, if I do a 
> ...

 

It would be very usefull to have your "xorg reporting errors"

Maybe that way we could know a little bit....

----------

## lalebarde

Hello 01allein and thank you for your concern,

I have used the night to re-emerge everything with gcc 4.3.2 though I was pretty sure it won't solve anything. I emerged -Dv in order portage, system, world, kernel (with a make mrproper & reboot), xorg-server xorg-x11 mesa xf86-video-intel.

Here is the whole of /var/log/Xorg.0.log, which looks the same than before my deep re-emerge/re-build process :

```

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux toto.local 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Wed Jun 24 09:53:24 CEST 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 24 June 2009  10:30:03AM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jun 24 11:05:54 2009

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/misc/").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/misc/").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   built-ins

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd' or 'mouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x1200

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

   X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller rev 12, Mem @ 0xe4600000/1048576, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00004000/8

(--) PCI: (0@0:2:1) Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller rev 12, Mem @ 0xe4700000/1048576

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(==) AIGLX enabled

(==) Exporting typical set of GLX visuals

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.7.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, IGD_GM, IGD_G, 965G, G35,

   965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

   Mobile IntelÂ® GM45 Express Chipset,

   Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 965GM

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "965GM"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xE4600000

(WW) intel(0): libpciaccess reported 0 rom size, guessing 64kB

(==) intel(0): Using EXA for acceleration

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Monitor0

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Attempting to determine panel fixed mode.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 54784

(II) intel(0): Output TV has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Resizable framebuffer: not available (1 3)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 54784

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): Output TV disconnected

(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800

(II) intel(0): detected 512 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 7676 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "exa"

(II) LoadModule: "exa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libexa.so

(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.4.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61200 (PP_STATUS) changed from 0xc0000008 to 0xd0000009

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS before: on, ready, sequencing idle

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS after: on, ready, sequencing on

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x70024 (PIPEASTAT) changed from 0x00000203 to 0x00000237

(WW) intel(0): PIPEASTAT before: status: VSYNC_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS OREG_UPDATE_STATUS

(WW) intel(0): PIPEASTAT after: status: VSYNC_INT_STATUS OFIELD_INT_STATUS EFIELD_INT_STATUS SVBLANK_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS OREG_UPDATE_STATUS

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x71024 (PIPEBSTAT) changed from 0x00000206 to 0x80000206

(WW) intel(0): PIPEBSTAT before: status: VSYNC_INT_STATUS SVBLANK_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS

(WW) intel(0): PIPEBSTAT after: status: FIFO_UNDERRUN VSYNC_INT_STATUS SVBLANK_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68000 (TV_CTL) changed from 0x100000c0 to 0x000c00c0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68010 (TV_CSC_Y) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0332012d

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68014 (TV_CSC_Y2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x07d30104

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68018 (TV_CSC_U) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0733052d

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6801c (TV_CSC_U2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x05c70200

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68020 (TV_CSC_V) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0340030c

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68024 (TV_CSC_V2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x06d00200

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6802c (TV_CLR_LEVEL) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x010b00e1

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68030 (TV_H_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00400359

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68034 (TV_H_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x80480022

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68038 (TV_H_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x007c0344

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6803c (TV_V_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00f01415

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68040 (TV_V_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00060607

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68044 (TV_V_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x80120001

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68048 (TV_V_CTL_4) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000900f0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6804c (TV_V_CTL_5) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000a00f0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68050 (TV_V_CTL_6) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000900f0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68054 (TV_V_CTL_7) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000a00f0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68060 (TV_SC_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xc1710087

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68064 (TV_SC_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x6b405140

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68070 (TV_WIN_POS) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00360024

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68074 (TV_WIN_SIZE) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x02640198

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68080 (TV_FILTER_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x8000085e

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68084 (TV_FILTER_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00028283

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68088 (TV_FILTER_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00014141

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68100 (TV_H_LUMA_0) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xb1403000

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x681ec (TV_H_LUMA_59) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0000b060

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68200 (TV_H_CHROMA_0) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xb1403000

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x682ec (TV_H_CHROMA_59) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0000b060

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(WW) xf86AcquireGART: AGPIOC_ACQUIRE failed (Device or resource busy)

(EE) GARTInit: AGPIOC_INFO failed (Invalid argument)

(EE) intel(0): /dev/agpgart is either not available, or no memory is available

for allocation.  Please enable agpgart

.(WW) intel(0): VideoRam reduced to 7672 KB (page aligned - was 7675 KB)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.

(II) intel(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.

(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer mapped by ddx driver

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) intel(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) intel(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled

(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

(EE) intel(0): Failed to allocate space for kernel memory manager

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 7672 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.

(EE) intel(0): AGP GART support is either not available or cannot be used.

   Make sure your kernel has agpgart support or has

   the agpgart module loaded.

(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation failed.

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with untiled buffers.

(EE) intel(0): AGP GART support is either not available or cannot be used.

   Make sure your kernel has agpgart support or has

   the agpgart module loaded.

(II) intel(0): Untiled allocation failed.

(II) intel(0): Couldn't allocate 3D memory, disabling DRI.

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with untiled buffers.

(EE) intel(0): AGP GART support is either not available or cannot be used.

   Make sure your kernel has agpgart support or has

   the agpgart module loaded.

(II) intel(0): Untiled allocation failed.

(EE) intel(0): Couldn't allocate video memory

Fatal server error:

AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0

```

----------

## lalebarde

Hot stuff. I found that (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=237468) :

```
everything needed to fix this is available in the x11 overlay without any

-9999 packages, just add the x11 overlay and update @world.
```

So I am going to try this overlay..... and come back when done.

----------

## lalebarde

Big deceiption. Contrary to what is writen in this bug report, it does not solve anything for me. After having unmasked xf86-video-intel, libdrm, xorg-x11, xorg-server, mesa, installed the x11 overlay, eix-sync, and emerge -Dv xorg-server xorg-x11 media-libs/mesa xf86-video-intel, I get the same error with X11.

BTW, though X11 complain about agpgart, it is in dmesg :

```
#dmesg | grep agp

[    0.327365] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.327459] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 965GM Chipset

[    0.328122] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 7676K stolen memory

[    0.330701] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000
```

Moreover, /dev/agpgart do exist.

I am going to suppress DRM support in the kernel and see.....

----------

## lalebarde

Ok, it launches with a wonderfull blackscreen. At least, I have always prefered black to blue   :Wink:  . So, I come back to more ground things and forget DRM. I am going to clean my keywords file to come back to full unmasked packages, after this unfructuous attempt.

----------

## lalebarde

Done. X launches. I get the grey screen with the arrow cursor on the middle, but it is freezed : no cursor move, no possibility to close X with CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE, no possibility to switch terminal. I had to hard reboot.

Analysing the X log : AGPGART is no more required. I have still the warning : "AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using driver 'kbd' or 'mouse' will be disabled", followed by "Disabling Mouse0", "Disabling Keyboard0". Then far away the error : "Failed to init memory manager", and the last information message : "Setting screen physical size to 331 x 207".

I am going to heal ! Any clue ?

----------

## Raptor85

It's disabling the old keyboard and mouse drivers and using evdev instead, you probably just need to start the HAL daemon (rc-update add hald default)

----------

## lalebarde

 *Quote:*   

> It's disabling the old keyboard and mouse drivers and using evdev instead

 What a smart explanation. X starts, the cursor moves with the mouse, and X closes with CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE.

God bless you Raptor85   :Very Happy:  . By the way, great thanks to all of you, and a special thank to Gerard.

What about the remaining error : "Failed to init memory manager", followed by : "error setting MTRR (base = 0xd0000000, size = 0x10000000, type = 1) Invalid argument (22)" ?

----------

## lalebarde

MTRR is unknown in dmesg. Keyboard even declared with driver evdev does not load. So it is sensed and loaded with us locale. Anyway, kde config loads fr locale well. kde runs well, even with no DRM, I am happy with it.

So I close this thread, even if there remain bizard things, and thanks all of you a lot again.

----------

## Navok

I had a similar AGP problem with an i915GM chipset.  It was solved by disabling PAT in the kernel (CONFIG_X86_PAT) and leaving MTRR enabled.  After I disabled it I was able to run X with DRM.

----------

## 01allein

 *lalebarde wrote:*   

> MTRR is unknown in dmesg. Keyboard even declared with driver evdev does not load. So it is sensed and loaded with us locale. Anyway, kde config loads fr locale well. kde runs well, even with no DRM, I am happy with it.
> 
> So I close this thread, even if there remain bizard things, and thanks all of you a lot again.

 

I think you should try genkernel to see what happens, this is my lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HB/HR (ICH8/R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. PATA IDE Host Controller

03:01.0 Ethernet controller: Sundance Technology Inc / IC Plus Corp IC Plus IP100A Integrated 10/100 Ethernet MAC + PHY (rev 31)

03:02.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
```

After doing this, you can see what this you must support in your kernel as MODULES or *, to solution all your problems. I had something similar with my cdrom hardware device and my solution was to use genkernel.

Additionally, my xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option      "AutoAddDevices"    "false" 

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

        VendorName  "Unknown Vendor"

   BoardName   "Unknown Board"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection
```

My make.conf

```
#

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard"

#

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

#

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"
```

Your hardware is all-supported. Good luck and keep on trying dont give it up.

----------

## lalebarde

 *Navok wrote:*   

> I had a similar AGP problem with an i915GM chipset.  It was solved by disabling PAT in the kernel (CONFIG_X86_PAT) and leaving MTRR enabled.  After I disabled it I was able to run X with DRM.

 

Thanks so much Navok   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Both Ethernet and DRM works now thanks to disabling   :Twisted Evil:   X86_PAT   :Twisted Evil: 

More explanations here : https://bugs.gentoo.org/267197

Thanks a lot also to 01allein

----------

